# Klipsch RF 7 or RF 52?



## neil1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Am making a small home theater. Have shortlisted Klipsch, but am recommended RF7 and RF 52 by two different vendors. Not able to hear both, because here in India there are limited demo options. So need help in deciding which one of the two i should go for. 
Have decided on Onkyo (most probably onkyo 705) and projector - yet undecided.
room size roughly 17' by 13'
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

There are stark differences between the now discontinued RF-7 and the RF-52. First is the list price; the RF-7 had a list price more than 3 times that of the RF-52. Second is the components; while the frequency response specifications are not that much different between the two, the quality of the low frequency extension is much better with the RF-7s as they use 10" woofers opposed to the 5.5" drivers in the RF-52s and the midrange should be a bit better in the RF-7 with its 1.75" titanium dome compression driver. Third, the RF-7 will take less power to drive to satisfying loudness as it has a sensitivity rating of 102dB @ 2.83V / 1m as opposed to 96dB @ 2.83V / 1m for the RF-52. Finally, I would think that the RF-7 would have better dispersion characteristics with its large 8" Tractrix horn. The RF-7s weigh quite a bit more and are larger, but that should not be a problem if you have a place for them.

I'd go for the RF-7s, you should be able to get them for closeout prices.


----------



## neil1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you soooo much. i think your analysis was brilliant and has helped me make up my mind. Will sleep much better now as i was slightly worried that the RF7s being older and discontinued was the wrong choice. thanks once again.


----------

